
Immigration is a moral issue - jasoncrawford
http://blog.jasoncrawford.org/immigration-is-a-moral-issue
======
xtraclass
[http://themuslimissue.wordpress.com/2013/01/27/sweden-
muslim...](http://themuslimissue.wordpress.com/2013/01/27/sweden-muslims-
admit-deliberate-hate-crimes-against-swedes-government-is-proposed-to-reward-
them-with-jobs/)

